# ISO registered Akbash Dogs



## ttaylor7 (Dec 20, 2016)

We are looking for registered Akbash Dogs (yeh, yeh, papers don't make a dog but neither does crossing up a good Akbash Dog with pyrs and bcs and whatever the else was coming down the road!!!) Since importation from Turkey is banned (has been for all pure native breeds for the last 15 years), we are our only source of these great all weather serious working dogs. Please contact if you have registered or registrable Akbash Dogs.


----------

